# Ryanair and "carry on " luggage



## redwood park (22 May 2011)

I have recently been on 2 return flights with Ryanair. Everything was great - on time etc.  I have a big worry.  On the 4 flights  ( so not a once off) they kept seats 3-5 on both sides free of passengers.  When all the overhead space was full the cabin crew told passengers to put their cases piled up between these vacant seats. We are always told by all airlines that luggage must "for safety reasons" be stowed away under seat or in overhead compartments. I feel this new practice is very unsafe. What do other passengers think?


----------



## hippy1975 (23 May 2011)

Must admit I have never witnessed that on ryanair but agree with you it is very worrying, I would refer it to the relevant authority if i were you, I guess that's the aviation authority?  They are putting people's lives in danger, cannot be allowed to continue


----------



## Guest105 (23 May 2011)

Ryanair are now strictly enforcing their 'one piece of cabin luggage' policy so I can't see how they could also be piling up luggage on the front seats of the airline.

In fact in the past they insisted if there was no room in the overhead compartments that you put your bag on the ground in front of your feet. 

I travel frequently with the airline and have never seen this and I always  have plenty of room for my bag in the over head lockers.


----------



## overdraftman (23 May 2011)

I wonder how long before they start allowing you to only use the overhead compartment above your own seat. I flew to Krakow recently and had to put my bags half the plane away from me as it was so full.

Not exactly ideal.


----------



## Hans (23 May 2011)

Flying home from London on Thursday four rows of seats were closed off but they used these seats to store bags. We were checked that we were carrying one piece of luggage boarding so dont know why there was not enough space in overhead space.


----------



## overdraftman (23 May 2011)

I predict a Channel 4/TV3 expose, fronted by Rosanna Davidson, to uncover the truth on this.


----------



## Grizzly (23 May 2011)

Hans said:


> Flying home from London on Thursday four rows of seats were closed off but they used these seats to store bags. We were checked that we were carrying one piece of luggage boarding so dont know why there was not enough space in overhead space.


 
They cannot be allowed to do this. Pick and choose the rules.


----------



## Bronco Lane (23 May 2011)

hippy1975 said:


> Must admit I have never witnessed that on ryanair but agree with you it is very worrying, I would refer it to the relevant authority if i were you, I guess that's the aviation authority? They are putting people's lives in danger, cannot be allowed to continue


I thought that the staff delivered them to the "hold". Is it "couldn't be bothered" or "we are not paying someone to do this" or what.

Were we not told that the empty seats at the front of the plane were being kept empty in order to "balance" the plane?  Guess not.


----------



## Eithneangela (23 May 2011)

Average 10 to 12 flights per year on Ryanair - have never seen them stow luggage in cordoned-off seats.  Used to really annoy me when they did not check the cabin baggage - people with wheely cases, plus laptop, plus handbag - current practice to check  number of bags and bag-size is good for all. While I don't really enjoy the knee sandwiches I have on the flights, I've no problem with the price/availability/spread of Ryanair flights which allows me to visit grandchildren in different locations on a regular basis.


----------



## redwood park (23 May 2011)

I have no problem with Ryanair price/availability either. I use them regularly. I pay for "priority boarding" and I usually sit on row 6 or 7. If you are not sitting near rows 3 to 5 you would not see what is happening. Because you have not seen this happening are you "CASHIER" and "EITHNEANGELA" saying it didn't happen. Don't shoot the messenger. I am just very concerned re safety as I saw with my own eyes this happening. I have reported it to Aviation Authority. There must be alot of other people who have witnessed the above. Please inform the Aviation Authority. Don't bother posting here as it will be rubbished by people who think price is the "B all end all".


----------



## Guest105 (23 May 2011)

redwood park said:


> I have no problem with Ryanair price/availability either. I use them regularly. I pay for "priority boarding" and I usually sit on row 6 or 7. If you are not sitting near rows 3 to 5 you would not see what is happening. Because you have not seen this happening are you "CASHIER" and "EITHNEANGELA" saying it didn't happen. Don't shoot the messenger. I am just very concerned re safety as I saw with my own eyes this happening. I have reported it to Aviation Authority. There must be alot of other people who have witnessed the above. Please inform the Aviation Authority. Don't bother posting here as it will be rubbished by people who think price is the "B all end all".


 

Not one person on this thread has mentioned anything about price being the "B all end all’

I didn’t say it didn’t happen, I merely stated that I *have never seen *baggage piled up on the front seats of the aircraft. 

Safety is of paramount importance for any passenger flying in an aircraft and you are raising what appears to be a very serious breach of safety issues. It will be interesting to see what the Aviation Authority will say on the matter and I hope they will carry out a full investigation. If what you say is correct it could potentially be very damaging for M O’L
　
　
however, I notice in previous post of yours that you have also had other gripes with the airline, saying things like 'Ryanair have to climb down off their high horse'

They may be more
　
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=133592

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=155833

and yet you have great praise for Air Lingus
　
Either way I will be paying more attention to the front seats of the Ryan air aircraft when I fly home to see loved ones next weekend.

PS - From May 16th Ryanair plan to[broken link removed]where passengers can pre-book their favourite seats in *the front two rows*, to ensure a prompt exit on arrival, or in over wing exits, for extra legroom.


----------



## Bronte (24 May 2011)

I don't believe Ryanair put the luggage on those seats.  Maybe they do it temporarily if there is not enough space onboard and then put it in the hold.  This I know they do.  Cannot belive Redwood that on your last 4 flights with them you saw them do this.  Why didn't you ask the staff about it? 

Ryanair are famous for their safety and for being on time.  Ryanair's reputation for safety is paramount to them and I've never seen them be other than safety conscious.


----------



## Hans (24 May 2011)

Bronte when you say you dont believe that they put luggage in these seats are you saying that those of us that saw it and was sitting behind those seats with these bags stored there all through the flight are liers? It didn't bother me I'm just stating a fact when I saw it discussed here.


----------



## Dicette (24 May 2011)

I have seen it happen on a flight from Bratislava to Dublin. However I can't say that the practice struck me as being unsafe.


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 May 2011)

Bronte said:


> I don't believe Ryanair put the luggage on those seats.


I don't think that the people who say they saw this practice are liars.


----------



## T McGibney (24 May 2011)

Sorry, I don't see any particular safety issue if bags are left on seats?


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 May 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Sorry, I don't see any particular safety issue if bags are left on seats?


 
Sure we might as well leave the overhead bins open then?

I was in a plane that dropped out of the sky between Seattle and Chicago before recovering. All manner of light luggage, cups, drinks, trays, books etc were thrown all over the plane. Imagine being hit on the head with a small suitcase.


----------



## redwood park (24 May 2011)

This is my final posting on above matter. I have absolutely no vendetta against Ryanair.   "Cashier" Is that all the evidence you could find when you did your thrall through my previous posts trying to destroy my credibility?  OMG did I really say "Ryanair have to climb down off their high horse" - that must have had MOL shaking in his shoes. Anything I have ever said good or bad about Ryanair was 100%  fact. My last 2 flights were with RA. My next flt is out with Aerlingus and back with RA because date and time suits me better.  My first choice would always be Aerlingus if price difference is not huge and time suits.  Getting back to my original post.  I too have been on a flight to Dubai where we hit an electric storm and everything not strapped down was thrown around. I am 65 yrs old. I don't like been called a liar. I will say again I saw cases been stored  piled up between seats for duration of flight. I would be prepared to give evidence in court  if required.


----------



## T McGibney (24 May 2011)

ParkLane said:


> Sure we might as well leave the overhead bins open then?
> 
> I was in a plane that dropped out of the sky between Seattle and Chicago before recovering. All manner of light luggage, cups, drinks, trays, books etc were thrown all over the plane. Imagine being hit on the head with a small suitcase.



Based on what you say, surely airlines shouldn't be serving hot tea, coffee etc, in the interests of elf and safety.


----------



## Bronte (25 May 2011)

My understanding was that for take off and landing most everything has to be strapped down.  For example if you sit in the front row or exit seats your handbag is not allowed as it's an exit and the most dangerous part of flying is take off and landing.  Once in the air you can have whatever about the place, bags, tea etc.


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 May 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Based on what you say, surely airlines shouldn't be serving hot tea, coffee etc, in the interests of elf and safety.


 
Hey! Let's scrap the seatbelts as well. Pile luggage beside the emergency exits. Dancing in the aisles on takeoff? "McGibneyAir, Join our party"


----------



## T McGibney (25 May 2011)

ParkLane said:


> Hey! Let's scrap the seatbelts as well. Pile luggage beside the emergency exits. Dancing in the aisles on takeoff? "McGibneyAir, Join our party"


 Seatbelt use is not compulsory mid-flight.


----------



## Laramie (25 May 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Seatbelt use is not compulsory mid-flight.


 
Why are seatbelts compulsory on take off and landing and when there is turbulence do you think?


----------



## Laramie (26 May 2011)

Bronte said:


> I don't believe Ryanair put the luggage on those seats.


 
I have no reason to doubt what the Redwood says. You make it sound as if what Bronte says is always fact.


----------



## SlugBreath (27 May 2011)

Yes. I thought that it was a strange and superior comment from someone with over 4000 posts. Loose suitcases could easily block the passageway/exit routes if there was a problem. Let's hope the newspapers pick the story up.


----------

